# Kitty and Kassy - Chinchilla pair - 4 years and 2 years



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Kitty and Kassy, both beige, came over from GBH rescue. We are rehoming these girls as a pair, or they can be bonded to Billy the chin (see Billy's thread) and rehomed as a trio on request. Kitty and Kassy are friendly, like to greet you at the door and can be picked up easily. As a pair, they would make excellent chinchillas for a beginner home.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Still looking


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Still looking


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Still looking


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Still looking. Their bonding with Billy did not work so they will only be available as a pair.


----------



## pixierock (Mar 21, 2013)

where are you?

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Its on my posts, we are based near Southampton


----------



## pixierock (Mar 21, 2013)

I dont know if your too far from me IM in Kent but will speak to my boyfriend. how much is adoption?

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes you are. Try GBH rescue who has loads of chins in Kent


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Is transport available for these at all or do you know of any near Cheltenham-I'm looking on behalf of a lady who speaks little English.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi, I'm not sure but might be do-able. I will need an application form and homecheck completed as usual.


----------



## Sarah Jane otton (Apr 22, 2013)

ceretrea said:


> Kitty and Kassy, both beige, came over from GBH rescue. We are rehoming these girls as a pair, or they can be bonded to Billy the chin (see Billy's thread) and rehomed as a trio on request. Kitty and Kassy are friendly, like to greet you at the door and can be picked up easily. As a pair, they would make excellent chinchillas for a beginner home.


Hi do you still have them?


----------



## Sarah Jane otton (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm interested


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Application form received. I'll be in touch shortly


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Sarah Jane otton said:


> I'm interested


Trying on both numbers to contact you x


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

These two girls have not yet been homed or home checked and we are still accepting applications for them.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

These girls are getting a visitor tomorrow, fingers crossed we should be homechecking for them soon.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Homed last month, very spoiled chins now


----------

